# hobbies treadle fretsaw i have just bought



## mac1012

I have just purchased this saw for 30 pounds seems to be in good condition been restored but just been as a display item I am assured by the seller that the clamps are there and the tensioning part at back they said belt might need tightening 

I sorted postage with them for 20 pounds so not bad I seen some in worse condition go for about 45 , I took a bit of a punt but hopefully be ok 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fretwork-Trea ... true&rt=nc


----------



## martinka

It looks like a real gem. (ho-ho) 

Let us know what it's like to use when you get it home.

Martin.


----------



## mac1012

hope so martin ! be here weekend or early next week but I reckon I could get at least 30 quid as a display item so I will have only lost 20 quid if it dosent work 

all will be revealed soon if you hear some clattering and the sound of breaking blades followed by some expletives well you know who it will be :lol: .........


----------



## powertools

Looks like a nice example of the Hobbies Little Gem.
I purchased a Little Gem myself unseen about a month ago and a friend of mine collected it for me as it was near to where he lives I collected it from him last weekend but I am not sure if it is complete.
I wonder if you would be prepared to answer some questions for me when yours arrives.


----------



## mac1012

yeah sure mate no problem it might be a case of the blind leading the blind though !!

the things I tried to make sure it had was the clamps for the blades and the tensioning knob on the back it was described as good working order I think the owner has given it a lick of paint as he just wanted it for display but I not too bothered cosmetically as I want it to be a working machine , the elderly couple I have bought it off have bent overbackwards to get it delivered to me and I just received a message that they have sent it off today parcel force 48 hr which could be anything from arriving at 9 oclock tomorrow or next Wednesday :shock: 

I think there a couple of guys on here with more knowledge than me if you look at the thread "wish me luck " on scroll saw forum I posted a couple of vids of gem machines working 

I may ring hobbies tomorrow to see if they have any info

mark


----------



## powertools

All these machines are at least 50 years old and none of us are experts but it would be handy for us to share the little information we have.


----------



## scrimper

A little booklet entitled The Art of Fretwork by Hobbies Ltd (the original Hobbies company that ceased trading in 1969) has some info on their treadle machines, it is often offered on ebay. There are several versions; one with only 32 pages but the one to look for is the one with either 55 or 62 pages as it has more treadle saw info.

Two other interesting original Hobbies booklets are -:
Fretwork for beginners and Fretworking in wood and metals 

These two are quite rare being very old and are not offered often but they do appear on ebay very occasionally. 

FWIW I have an original Hobbies A1 machine made before 1920 I also have the original instruction manual and parts list.

My late grandfather used to sell Hobbies stuff in his shop from 1920's to 1941, he also used to give Fretwork lessons when Fretwork was popular between 1890's to 1930.


----------



## bugbear

scrimper":3l50kryw said:


> A little booklet entitled The Art of Fretwork by Hobbies Ltd (the original Hobbies company that ceased trading in 1969) has some info on their treadle machines, it is often offered on ebay. There are several versions; one with only 32 pages but the one to look for is the one with either 55 or 62 pages as it has more treadle saw info.



If only someone had scanned that and given it to Gary Roberts, in the 64 page edition.

:lol: 

http://toolemera.com/Books%20%26%20Book ... plans.html

BugBear


----------



## martinka

scrimper":2udg7wri said:


> FWIW I have an original Hobbies A1 machine made before 1920 I also have the original instruction manual and parts list.



Is mine the same? This thread, second photo, the saw on the right. If it is, any chance of a look at the parts list to see what is missing from mine, please? Mine has part of a blower still attached but I can't find out what the rest of it should be like.

Martin.


----------



## bugbear

As an aside, the blade clamps on the treadle saws are (AFAIK) the same as the blade clamps for the cheap-and-common hand frames.

Edit; confirmed for the upper clamp.

BugBear


----------



## powertools

Here is a picture of the Gem I have just collected.
The general condition is not great but is restorable.







When yours arrives I wonder if you could check the following for me please.
The bottom arm has a pressed steel saddle that sits in it and makes contact with the vertical support






The top arn does not have one and the arm just sits on the vertical support I think that there may be a saddle missing.
Does yours have 2 or is it the same as mine?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bugbear

scrimper":12uhe3m6 said:


> Two other interesting original Hobbies booklets are -:
> Fretwork for beginners and Fretworking in wood and metals
> 
> These two are quite rare being very old and are not offered often but they do appear on ebay very occasionally.



Rummaging in my pile I find

"The Art of Fretwork" and "Fretwork for Beginners" by Hobbies, but also "Fretwork - Instruction Book for Beginners" and "Modern Handicraft with the fretsaw" by Handicrafts, which I think was an indirect predecessor to Hobbies.

"Art of Fretwork" has virtually all the content of the others though.

BugBear


----------



## martinka

powertools":5et02zgz said:


> The top arn does not have one and the arm just sits on the vertical support I think that there may be a saddle missing.
> Does yours have 2 or is it the same as mine?
> Thanks in advance.



I don't know if you have had a reply to this but if not, I looked at Gem's in Google images and they all have saddles top and bottom.

Martin.


----------



## scrimper

> "Modern Handicraft with the fretsaw" by Handicrafts, which I think was an indirect predecessor to Hobbies.



FWIW it was the other way around, Hobbies started around 1895, Handicrafts was formed by several Ex-employees of Hobbies in 1907. There was a degree of animosity between the two companies resulting in several court battles.


----------



## bugbear

scrimper":3dxswnpw said:


> "Modern Handicraft with the fretsaw" by Handicrafts, which I think was an indirect predecessor to Hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW it was the other way around, Hobbies started around 1895, Handicrafts was formed by several Ex-employees of Hobbies in 1907. There was a degree of animosity between the two companies resulting in several court battles.
Click to expand...


Ah, my bad memory. Thanks for the correction.

BugBear


----------



## scrimper

bugbear":2jmwsagt said:


> scrimper":2jmwsagt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Modern Handicraft with the fretsaw" by Handicrafts, which I think was an indirect predecessor to Hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW it was the other way around, Hobbies started around 1895, Handicrafts was formed by several Ex-employees of Hobbies in 1907. There was a degree of animosity between the two companies resulting in several court battles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, my bad memory. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> BugBear
Click to expand...


Sorry if I sounded as if I was correcting you, it wasn't meant that way, I have always had a particular interest in the Hobbies company, both my late father and Grandfather had dealings with them both as customers and as retailers etc. I don't know why but since I was a lad over 50yrs ago I have always had a soft spot for Hobbies Ltd.

Hope my comment did not offend?


----------



## bugbear

scrimper":11wc0pfl said:


> bugbear":11wc0pfl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, my bad memory. Thanks for the correction.
> 
> BugBear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I sounded as if I was correcting you, it wasn't meant that way, I have always had a particular interest in the Hobbies company, both my late father and Grandfather had dealings with them both as customers and as retailers etc. I don't know why but since I was a lad over 50yrs ago I have always had a soft spot for Hobbies Ltd.
> 
> Hope my comment did not offend?
Click to expand...


Good $DEITY, no. I was wrong! I now know a little more, and so does anyone else reading this thread.

Correction is a Good Thing.

BugBear


----------



## John Brighter33

Hello all. I have been trying to get on this forum for weeks. Apparently I could not activate my membership for some reason. Now on and am truly interested in this topic. I started fretwork in the 40s, when I was 12 yrs old. I am now in my eighties. I had the Hobbies Weekly on order for delivery through my local newsagent, in the late forties, fifties and early sixties.. I could not afford a Hobbies fretwork machine in the mid fifties and made one from an old Singer sewing machine that I had given me. I arranged a spring attachment below the table to pull the blade down to complete the stroke. It worked really well. Of course it was only a very short stroke, so it would take only very thin wood. I could not afford wood, so I used to go to a local warehouse, (in Lancashire), where they blended tea, and get tea chests. They practically gave them away, being glad to get rid of them. I finally got a second hand Hobbies Little Gem, in the late fifties, which I still have and am using again in the hope that it will strengthen my wobbly old legs! lol. I have overhauled the machine many times over the years and have even made parts myself. I have bought new pressed steel arms, blade clamps and belts. The last belt I bought was for a Singer sewing machine ans was much thicker than the usual fret machine belt. I made my own wooden drive arms from good hardwood. To answer one question: there should be a saddle both top and bottom on the upright at the back of the saw throat. Without them the upright will gradually cut into the pressed steel arms. I made my own from suitably gauge stell. I opened up the existing saddle and flattened it. I then scribed around it on the replacement steel. then bent it into the shape of the existing saddles. They have lasted for years. recently I needeed to replace the leather drive belt. I went on to the net to find a supplier and spotted a video on youtube, "How to mkake a drive belt for a treadle sewing machine. I recommend anyone who has a treadle fretwork machine to find and watch this video - it is brilliant. I have done as the video instructs and have good drive belt for coppers. I hope that this post will be of use to some of you ande that you are not too bored with my reminiscing. Warmest regards to you all, John.


----------



## powertools

Welcome to the forum.
There are a few of us who have an interest in the old Hobbies machines I have 6 different models myself and would be happy to share info with you as I am sure the other enthusiasts would be.


----------



## Claymore

Interesting stuff John and welcome to the forum.... treadles are bit too much hardwork for me but i love to hear about classic machinery be it classic cars/motorbikes to classic appliances.
By the way do you still use the treadle at 80+yrs old? if so must be good for ya and might get one for my wife (or get her to pedal one for me lol)
Cheers
Brian


----------



## John Brighter33

Hi. I lost all my Hobbies Weekly(s) and annuals when the roof of my shed was damaged in bad weather. I am now buying what I can on ebay and refurbishing a new garden shed/workshop. I am overhauling my Little Gem fret machine and giving it a new coat of paint. I am hoping that treadling the machine will strengthen my wobbly old legs. My GP thinks it is a brilliant idea. And of course I should be able to make some lovely keepsakes for my family. Fingers crossed, etc. Thanks for getting back to me and I sincerely hope that others will find my post helpful and that they too will reply and get back to me. Thanks. Warmest regards to you and yours, John.


----------



## jpw123

mac1012":22bhpc4d said:


> I have just purchased this saw for 30 pounds seems to be in good condition been restored but just been as a display item I am assured by the seller that the clamps are there and the tensioning part at back they said belt might need tightening
> 
> I sorted postage with them for 20 pounds so not bad I seen some in worse condition go for about 45 , I took a bit of a punt but hopefully be ok
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fretwork-Trea ... true&rt=nc




Hi mac,
not sure if this is any use to you other than interest, mine is hobbies a1, have a look at this link
http://toolemerablog.typepad.com/toolem ... oklet.html

happy new machine,
John


----------



## scrimper

John Brighter33":12h8r5vq said:


> Hi. I lost all my Hobbies Weekly(s) and annuals when the roof of my shed was damaged in bad weather. I am now buying what I can on ebay and refurbishing a new garden shed/workshop. I am overhauling my Little Gem fret machine and giving it a new coat of paint. I am hoping that treadling the machine will strengthen my wobbly old legs. My GP thinks it is a brilliant idea. And of course I should be able to make some lovely keepsakes for my family. Fingers crossed, etc. Thanks for getting back to me and I sincerely hope that others will find my post helpful and that they too will reply and get back to me. Thanks. Warmest regards to you and yours, John.



Hello John, I am another John who is a fan of Hobbies Ltd England. I won't bore people by going over all my history with Hobbies but if you look back on my posts you will find I have posted quite often about the hobbies company and it's history.

Here is a shortened version of my interest in Hobbies. In the 1920's my Grandfather gave fretwork lessons and sold Hobbies items in his shop, my dad was a boy at that time and he was a brilliant fretworker and after the WW2 made stuff from Hobbies designs to sell on the airbase where he worked. As a lad I used 'help' (hinder more like) him eventually I took over his Hobbies A1 machine which I still have. 
We always took the Hobbies weekly magazine and I have still have most of them together with many Hobbies handbooks and many hundreds of original Hobbies patterns going back to 1899.

I have always had an interest in the old Hobbies of Dereham company and the Handicrafts company started by ex Hobbies directors and have great respect for the designers at those companies who churned out all those wonderful patterns every single week especially as they had no computers or copy machines to help them.

Below is a picture of my late father in the 1920's at the Hobbies Imperial machine showing off his efforts.


----------



## jpw123

scrimper":2yzbz3rb said:


> John Brighter33":2yzbz3rb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I lost all my Hobbies Weekly(s) and annuals when the roof of my shed was damaged in bad weather. I am now buying what I can on ebay and refurbishing a new garden shed/workshop. I am overhauling my Little Gem fret machine and giving it a new coat of paint. I am hoping that treadling the machine will strengthen my wobbly old legs. My GP thinks it is a brilliant idea. And of course I should be able to make some lovely keepsakes for my family. Fingers crossed, etc. Thanks for getting back to me and I sincerely hope that others will find my post helpful and that they too will reply and get back to me. Thanks. Warmest regards to you and yours, John.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello John, I am another John who is a fan of Hobbies Ltd England. I won't bore people by going over all my history with Hobbies but if you look back on my posts you will find I have posted quite often about the hobbies company and it's history.
> 
> Here is a shortened version of my interest in Hobbies. In the 1920's my Grandfather gave fretwork lessons and sold Hobbies items in his shop, my dad was a boy at that time and he was a brilliant fretworker and after the WW2 made stuff from Hobbies designs to sell on the airbase where he worked. As a lad I used 'help' (hinder more like) him eventually I took over his Hobbies A1 machine which I still have.
> We always took the Hobbies weekly magazine and I have still have most of them together with many Hobbies handbooks and many hundreds of original Hobbies patterns going back to 1899.
> 
> I have always had an interest in the old Hobbies of Dereham company and the Handicrafts company started by ex Hobbies directors and have great respect for the designers at those companies who churned out all those wonderful patterns every single week especially as they had no computers or copy machines to help them.
> 
> Below is a picture of my late father in the 1920's at the Hobbies Imperial machine showing off his efforts.
Click to expand...



Hi john, 
what a wonderful story & great photo of your dad, one to treasure for future generations. 

best wishes john.


----------



## John Brighter33

John to John and new-found friends. Great story and a lovely interesting photo of you and the stall selling your fretwork articles. The only fretwork I have left, which I made are a Gothic clock and a Romany caravan made from matchsticks which I altered by adding furnishings inside and did much ornate carving of matchsticks on tho outside of the caravan. Really pleased with them. Quite a few items I made went to my mother-in-law and I have no idea what happened €to them. Perhaps, John ytou can clear up something for me: many sellers on ebay say that most of the Weekly(s) did not carry the free loose patterns/designs. What are your recollections of this?. You are quite right in that the producers of this magazine deserve great respect for then production of the mag and the products/materials they brought out. Even during the war years they managed to keep going, when materials were very short and any materials going were required for the war effort. I remember that the dimensions of the magazine were reduced and the magazine was also reduced to 4 sheets - eight pages. thanks for your post, John, I found it very interesting, informative and knowledgeable. Hope to hear much in this vein from you in the near future.


----------



## scrimper

John Brighter33":3528n99o said:


> John to John and new-found friends. Great story and a lovely interesting photo of you and the stall selling your fretwork articles. The only fretwork I have left, which I made are a Gothic clock and a Romany caravan made from matchsticks which I altered by adding furnishings inside and did much ornate carving of matchsticks on tho outside of the caravan. Really pleased with them. Quite a few items I made went to my mother-in-law and I have no idea what happened €to them. Perhaps, John ytou can clear up something for me: many sellers on ebay say that most of the Weekly(s) did not carry the free loose patterns/designs. What are your recollections of this?. You are quite right in that the producers of this magazine deserve great respect for then production of the mag and the products/materials they brought out. Even during the war years they managed to keep going, when materials were very short and any materials going were required for the war effort. I remember that the dimensions of the magazine were reduced and the magazine was also reduced to 4 sheets - eight pages. thanks for your post, John, I found it very interesting, informative and knowledgeable. Hope to hear much in this vein from you in the near future.



Can I just point out that the picture is not me it's my late father showing off some of the things he made.

Regarding the Hobbies weekly magazines; they did carry loose sheet patterns from the early days up to it's demise in 1965, there were a few times during WW2 when a sheet was not included.
Many of the issues sold on Ebay do not come with designs and the reason for this is because either they have been lost or as often happened the patterns were sacrificed when someone made the item, up until recent times the public did not have access to copy machines or scanners and the advice from hobbies was to paste the pattern down on the wood and cut it out thus destroying the pattern.
Some people such as my father used carbon paper and traced the pattern so as to keep it for later use, which is why quite often when one finds a pattern it has pencil marks on it.

Below is a picture of an item I made recently from an old hobbies design from the first world war.


----------



## John Brighter33

Hi John, great to hear from you. I really like the design and, of course , the article as made and finished by you. I would be really grateful if you could let mr know the edition number etc. and I can look out for it on ebay. Does this design come on a loose free design, or is it included ii the inside of the magazine. I have now got several wall brackets and where they should have a mirror, (which were available seaerately from Hobbies), I was thinking of making them into photo frames. I really love this hobby and it provides such lovely and often very useful articles. Looking back through these vintage magazines makes me realise how much things have changed. When I was a child there was no such thing as TV or computer games. we dsid have the wireless which we listened to together as a family. We learned a lot about our roots from listening to the stories told to us by our parents. Toys were mostly made from wood and I still love to take hold of such toys, even newly made ones, and feel the wood. Brilliant. I do so hope that we will see more of you fretwork creations - please keep up the good work. Take care, John, warmesr regards to you and yours, John.


----------



## scrimper

The design is no 1017 dated 10th April 1915 so almost 100 years old, it came as a separate design sheet, I found it quite hard to do as it is delicate in places and has 130+ internal cut-outs. It is on a large design sheet but what I do is process it through photoshop and place it on two separate sheets for printing. I am sure I could arrange to email a copy to you if you wanted one.

There are 3 pages of free original Hobbies patterns that you can download here http://www.finescrollsaw.com/freepatterns.htm just right click on any you want and select "download as link or image" to save to your PC. they are in PDF format.


----------



## John Brighter33

John that would be brilliant if you could email me a copy with the instructions. I am sure I will not be able to produce something as precise and lovely as that which you have produced. As you say it is a very delicate. However I would love to have a go and should be able to produce something that will not disgrace me. Like most Hobbies patterns it is certainly beautiful. Now all eagerness and can't wait to get my garden shed/workshop up and running. One thing I( am not too sure about is the finishing. Thanks, John. Certainly glad I found you, or you found me. Warmest regards, John.


----------



## Cymres1

I've had one of these fretsaws for some years, bought in a local antique shop for a reasonable price, have been given some blades but with time ticking on they have gone hiding in a safe place. Would love to have a go at getting it working but (I'm not very technical) which blades are suitable please. Glad of a little advice please, being a retired lady new to woodworking (and really enjoying it). Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Droogs

blades similar to these will suite you nicely a good mix of blade types to experiment with. I have one of these saws and love using it for fun.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163530319078


----------



## Richardson1958

Hep needed. I have an old Hobbies A1 fret saw that I used to use but the leather belt has broken. I tried a new 6mm leather belt but it slipped so I cut a bit out and tightened it but it snapped. I have seen on ebay 5/16 leather belt used on sewing machines. Will this work?

My machine was a mid green in colour. What was the original colour so that I can restore it. I have seen some which are blue.

i currently use a scrollsaw from Aldi


----------

